# DLP #3: Prokofiev - Piano Sonata No. 6



## Robert Gamble (Dec 18, 2016)

Deep Listening Project Week 3

This week brings a selection for us to listen to deeply and discuss by Prokofiev.

Phil loves classical is the one who suggested this, and I've added a link to it below. I am unfamiliar with the piece, so if someone has a better link/recording for us, feel free to post!


----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

The YouTube recording is from a young Ashkenazy; the Decca recording is unsurpassed IMO:


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Here is a version by Richter, who premiered it.






It was a favourite by Shostakovich, and was seen as a harbinger to the modern period by Richter.

The opening motif combines a major third and minor, with syncopation, and jumps to a tritone. There is a part in the middle where there is no key signature as it jumps around to distant chords, but is very much tonal. The motif is repeated over 40 times I read.

It is a brilliant work. powerful and delicate at times. I feel it is like a symphony on piano. I can't imagine anything greater in all of music.

Richter's version is the only one that does it for me. He plays it with a certain sarcasm and doesn't take it too seriously, which all brings out more in the music.


----------



## Robert Gamble (Dec 18, 2016)

I listened both to the Richter and the Pogorelich recordings on youtube and definitely see what Phil loves classical meant by Richter playing with a certain sarcasm. I especially noticed it in the very beginning. Even with the motif being repeated so much, I never found it repetitive as there was so much variety in what is happening around the motif. The slow parts seemed to actually build tension waiting for the return of the more aggressive sections. This is a piece I will listen to even more closely later this week.


----------



## EdwardBast (Nov 25, 2013)

The Sixth is the thorniest of the lot for sure. It is also, with the possible exception of the Eighth, the most fully integrated, with thematic relationships, both obvious and subtle, among all of the movements. The third movement is a gorgeous lyrical inspiration. My favorite of his sonatas is the mysterious Eighth.


----------



## EdwardBast (Nov 25, 2013)

I just listened to a really good performance by Lugansky on youtube.


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

EdwardBast said:


> I just listened to a really good performance by Lugansky on youtube.


Hey yeah. It's great. Flawless technique and musical too. I'll have to check out his other stuff.


----------

